# ¡¡Laura y sus 7.000 posts!!



## Eugin

¡¡¡IM- PRE- SIO- NAN- TE!!!!

¡¡¡A- SOM- BRAN- TE!!!
Mis más sinceras felicitaciones para una de las colaboradoras más importantes y fructíferas de este foro... 


Muchísimas gracias por el tiempo que dedicás en ayudarnos con todas nuestras preguntas y pedidos de auxilio!!!! 


Mi más sincero reconocimiento!!!
un gran abrazo


----------



## ILT

Laura, más que felicidades, debo decir

*GRACIAS*​ 
 Sigue adelante, que somos muchos quienes aprendemos de tí.


----------



## DDT

Grazie *LAURA!!!​*
DDT


----------



## Agnès E.

Laura, in order to celebrate your 7000 posts, I have the pleasure to give one of my secrets... You deserve it.

The stewed apples' recipe.

It's very difficult to achieve, but as you succeeded in making each one of your 7000 posts a hit, I'm sure you will manage.


----------



## Like an Angel

*Gracias Laura, por colaborar en este foro sin fines de lucro y por el tiempo que invertis en ello*  ​PS: Lo pusiste adrede, ¿no?





			
				Eugin said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡A- SOM- BRAN- TE!!!


----------



## garryknight

*Congratulations*​ and _felicidades_ to a _forera_ and _moderadora_ whose posts make a huge contribution to WR.
​


----------



## Cristmarsal

Muchas felicidades! 
(Estoy impresionada)


----------



## SusieQ

Muchas felicidades y, por si no lo había mencionado antes, muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda que me has brindado a mí personalmente y a todos los foreros. Te vas a ir al cielo con todo, zapatos y accesorios. Gracias miles y mis más sinceras felicitaciones.


----------



## la grive solitaire

WOW...CONGRATULATIONS, LAURA!!!
 A crown of laurels for you!​click here​


----------



## VenusEnvy

You have a good starting collection of Spanish pats-on-the-back. Well, here's an English one. 

You are such a vital and vibrante part of this forum. Whenever I see that apple, I know that all is ok. 

Thank you for your help outside of the forum, as well. You're always so patient, compassionate, and approachable.


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Laura. La cap ade las traducciones y sobre todo buena forera
¿Cuándo nos mostrarás una foto tuya?


----------



## Rayines

*Felicitaciones, Laura, por los primeros 7.000!*


----------



## lsp

A mind without instruction can no more bear fruit than can a field, however fertile, without cultivation.
Cicero (106 BC - 43 BC)

CONGRATS and THANKS, LAURA!
​


----------



## josama

Great *LAURITA*!!!

You are so awesome, so well-educated and a great great person. 
*''' '''''''''|/*
*'' ttttt 'tttttt*
*hhhhhhhhhh*
*aaaaaaaa*
*' nnnnnnnnnn*
*'' kkkkkkkkkk*
*'''''uuu uuu *


----------



## josama

lsp said:
			
		

> A mind without instruction can no more bear fruit than can a field, however fertile, without cultivation.
> 
> Cicero (106 BC - 43 BC)
> 
> CONGRATS and THANKS, LAURA!
> 
> ​


What a beautiful quote, LSP


----------



## Mita

En dos palabras...

 Precisa y concisa ​ 

Aprovecho la ocasión de los 7000 posts para felicitarte por ser tan buena forera y moderadora. Y por guiar por el buen camino a los nuevos foreros que se integran día a día. 
Es un agrado leer tus posts, que siempre son de tanta ayuda (y muuuy precisos  )

 *¡¡¡FeLiCiTaCiOnEs!!!* ​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Congrats and Thanks, Laura!* ​ 
*You are an anchor of reason, fairness and common sense.*

*Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## Sev

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *Happy Postiversary!*


 *...et joyeux messageniversaire !    *​


----------



## meili

Congratulations, Laura!
Will be waiting for your next 7,000 helpful posts!
WR can never be the same with you.
Your apple completes us!


----------



## te gato

All the best to you Laura!!!

Look at all that I have missed!!!  7000 posts...WOW!!!!!!!!

tg


----------



## timpeac

Zooooooom! Before you get to 8,000 many many congratulations for the 7! 

All the best Tim


----------



## Masood

Enhorabuena, Laura!!! Siempre podemos contar contigo.
7000 posts! ...¿y cuántas veces has escrito "Por favor bríndanos más contexto..."? Must be close to 7,000 !!


----------



## Whodunit

Oh my God! What a number ... I think tomorrow I'll have to say "Congratulations to your 8,000 posts!".  

Well done, Laura, and keep doing what you've done until now.


----------



## lauranazario

*Thank you ALL so very MUCH!*
As I celebrate this new "milestone", I am grateful for all the opportunities you have given me... for allowing me to share knowledge --which I believe it's a beautiful gift (as are recipes!!! )

Un gran abrazo... a huge hug.
Laura N.


----------



## Phryne

Laurita, Laurita, siempre cumpliendo de a miles (espero que no sea así con la edad... ya que no se lo deseo a nadie!  )

*!!!!!!!!!!FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
... y disculpá por la tardanza (los cumple-mensajes no saben nada sobre mis exámenes...  )


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Laura!

 con admiración y agradecimiento,
Cuchu​


----------



## jacinta

Laura,

¡Eres única! y la voz de razón.  Muchas gracias, con toda mi admiración  

jacinta


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations and Thank you LAURA!!


----------



## Beautiful Princess

*Congrats... Laura... for reaching 7,000 posts.. GodSpeed*


----------



## Jana337

*My wholehearted congrats, Laura. You are a model for us all!

Jana*


----------



## elroy

Embarrassingly late, but none the less sincere.

I admire your professionality, wisdom, and grace.  Allow me to salute you on 7,000 examples of the spirit we should all exude as members of this forum.


----------

